# Kauf einer Kamera bei ebay von giratonda



## schnell2 (27 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

das soll eigentlich nur ein Aufruf an diejenigen sein, die auch eine Kamera bei ebay von giratonda ersteigert, ihr Geld überwiesen und keine Kamera erhalten haben.
Es wäre schön, wenn man diesen Beitrag nicht löschen würde. Ich würde nämlich gern Kontakt zu anderen Opfern aufnehmen, die von diesem gewerblichen Verkäufer betrogen wurden.
Wenn ihr das lest, dann meldet euch bitte.
Wie seid ihr nun vorgegangen?
Habt ihr schon irgendetwas erreicht?
Wurden die Betrüger eventuell schon ausfindig gemacht?

Hier der Link zu dem offensichtlichen Betrüger:

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...=25&iid=-1&de=off&which=negative&interval=365


----------



## Reducal (28 Oktober 2016)

Wohin wurde denn der Kaufbetrag überwiesen? Nach Italien? Per PayPal?

Der Account 'giratonda' wurde 2004, wahrscheinlich in Italien, eröffnet und ist zwischenzeitlich gesperrt. Das sind Indizien, die darauf abzielen, dass der Betrüger einen fremden Account gekapert und dort seine eigenen Zahlungsdaten für die Transaktionen abgekippt hat. Der tatsächliche italienische Accountinhaber weiß womöglich gar nichts von seinem "Glück". Für solche Sauereien werden gern verwaiste oder eben lange nicht genutzte Accounts verwendet, da fällt dann der Betrug nicht so schnell auf.


----------



## schnell2 (28 Oktober 2016)

Nach Italien ohne Käuferschutz.
Der Verkäufer hatte 100% und 400 Bewertungen.
Er hatte mir sogar geschrieben, dass er das Geld erhalten hat.


----------



## glaubenie (28 Oktober 2016)

Hallo schnell2, schau mal hier: http://www.auktionshilfe.info/threa...ischen-verkäufer-2argentarius-herein-gefalle/
dort versuche ich auch an italienischen Verkäufer ran zu kommen.


----------



## ChristlvonderPost (30 Oktober 2016)

Ich bin auch eine der Geschädigten
EBay ist überhaupt keine Hilfe, im Gegenteil, ich habe das Gefühl mit ihrem Vorgehen unterstützen Sie solche Betrüger noch!
Das einzige was ich bisher tun konnte, außer mich mit und über eBay ärgern, war der Gang zur Polizei. Dort habe ich Anzeige erstattet gegen die Person die eBay als Verkäufer angegeben hatte.
Allerdings war bei den Bankdaten ja noch ein anderer Name.
Ein Konto bei der italienischen Post mit Inhaber zuerst ein arabischer Name und dann der italienischen Name....
War das bei euch auch so?
Was kann man noch tun?
Mich schmerzt das verlorene Geld sehr!

Ach, habe vergessen zu schreiben, dass ich weitere 2,65€ investiert habe, um von meiner Bank die Überweisung aus Italien zurück fordern zu lassen.
Natürlich vergebens.....

Wie können wir uns zusammen tun?

[modedit:  3 Beiträge zusammengetackert]


----------



## Hippo (30 Oktober 2016)

So wie ich das sehe ist die einzige Chance daß Du Anzeige erstattest und die italienische Polizei den Geldempfänger ausfindig macht.
Realistischer ist die Aussicht die Kohle als Lehrgeld abzubuchen weil ich hier mal ganz stark vermute daß da noch sogenannte Finanzagenten dazwischengeschaltet sind die zwar für den Mist den sie angerichtet haben haften aber selber nichts haben.

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Jobangebote_in_e-Mails


----------



## Daniel56 (30 Oktober 2016)

Hallo, ich habe ebenfalls eine Kamera von giratonda gekauft. Die Nikon d7200 habe ich am 10.10.16 auf eBay für 840€ inkl. Versand ersteigert. Zuvor habe ich mich über den Verkäufer(Mario Cobianchi) erkundigt. Ich habe ihn im Internet gesucht und seine auf eBay angegebene Telefonnummer und Adresse mit den Ergebnissen verglichen. Nachdem ich nichts ungewöhnliches feststellen konnte, habe ich den Verkäufer angerufen. Das erste Mal nahm eine Frau mittleren Alters das Gespräch entgegen, das zweite Mal Mario Cobianchi persönlich. Ich sprach ihn nicht näher auf den Verkauf an und entschuldigte mich für den Anruf, was ich jetzt etwas bereue, da wir so wissen könnten, ob es sich beim Betrüger um Mario Cobianchi persönlich handelt oder der Account tatsächlich gehackt wurde. Nach dem Gespräch war ich immer noch misstrauisch und bat den Verkäufer, mir ein Bild seines Passes zu senden. Er sendete mir das Bild, nachdem ich ihm ein Bild meines Passes (wichtige Infos außer meinen Namem habe ich unkenntlich gemacht) gesendet habe. Das Bild machte einen echten Eindruck und es stimmte alles mit den Angaben, die ich im Internet gefunden habe, überein. In den nächsten Tagen wollte ich dem Verkäufer das Geld überweisen. Glücklicherweise hat ein Nutzer auf eBay einen Tag bevor ich auf die Bank gegangen wäre, eine negative Bewertung abgeben. Somit habe ich kein Geld an giratonda verloren. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, dass der Account von einem Fremden gehackt wurde, da er sonst wohl kaum an den echten Pass gekommen wäre. Auch glaube ich, dass es eher unwahrscheinlich ist, dass es sich beim Betrüger um Mario Cobianchi persönlich handelt, da er sonst kaum mit mir Telefoniert oder seinen Pass gesendet hätte. Zudrm scheint ein Ladengeschäft in Castel San Giovanni auf die Person Mario Cobianchi eingetragen zu sein.
Vielleicht handelt es sich beim Betrüger um eine Person aus dem näheren Umfeld.


Das Bild des Passes kann ich ihnen gerne per Privatnahricht senden, hier möchte ich es nicht posten, da sonst jede Person darauf Zugriff hätte. 
LG


----------



## Hippo (30 Oktober 2016)

Daniel56 schrieb:


> da er sonst wohl kaum an den echten Pass gekommen wäre


Schon mal was von Photoshop gehört?
Da kannst jeden denkbaren Paß zusammenbasteln

Ergänzung:
Hier Ausweisfälschung für Anfänger >>> http://onlinewahn.de/generator/g-home.htm


----------



## schnell2 (31 Oktober 2016)

Ich war jetzt auch bei der Polizei.
Ja, der andere Name war DAHEZ AYOUB.
Giratonda ist jetzt wieder bei ebay angemeldet.
Wenn er so unschuldig ist, warum antwortet er dann nicht auf meine Fragen?
Ich habe ihm auf Englisch geschrieben.

Ich kann irgendwie das Problem nicht ebay mitteilen.
Alles was ich immer unter "Probleme klären" tun kann ist giratonda eine Nachricht zu schreiben.
Als ich das beim ersten Mal getan hatte, stand da, dass wenn er bis zum 29.10. nicht antwortet, ich die Sache ebay melden kann.
Das funktioniert aber wie gesagt nicht.


----------



## ChristlvonderPost (31 Oktober 2016)

Das ist ja interessant!
Bei mir war der Name anders:
Gharfaoui Abdelhabi

Ich spreche italienisch und habe auf Italienisch geschrieben und auch keine Antwort bekommen....

Das Problem mit eBay habe ich auch. Habe auch 2 mal telefoniert, und nicht sehr freundliche und schon gar nicht hilfreiche Mitarbeiter dran gehabt....
Hoffentlich gehen alle zur Polizei, vielleicht wirkt das dort dann dringender...


----------



## casasonara (1 November 2016)

Bin ebenfalls auf die 100% positiven Bewertungen u. die transparente Gestaltung der Seite von Giratonda "hereingefallen" ( inklusive der "braven" Postbank-Adresse ). Ebay reagierte zwar kundenorientiert, aber wies alle Verantwortung für diese gefakte Seite von sich. Bei der Polizei sagte man mir deutlichst, dass eine Anzeige praktisch chancenlos sei. Die italienische Polizei würde nichts in Bewegung setzen. Ich konnte ihm die Adresse von Giratonda (in Piacenza) nennen, aber der Beamte meinte, das wäre nur für die Akten, die Anzeige hätte keine Chance, ich sollte mich an Ebay wenden. 
Das scheint wohl der einzig gangbare Weg für eine eventuelle Entschädigung sein. Die rechtlichen Zuständigkeiten für diese Art von Betrug sind völlig unzureichend geregelt. In meinen Augen ist die Verkaufsplattform mit verantwortlich für diesen Betrug. Sonst hätte man ja bei einem Handelsgeschäft auf der Ebay- Bühne quasi null Rechtssicherheit. Hätte ich eine Rechtsschutzversicherung, würde ich versuchen - 
für den Fall, dass sich Ebay völlig aus der Affaire ziehen würde - einen Musterprozess durchzuziehen.


----------



## Hippo (1 November 2016)

Der Typ weiß genau warum er nicht über PayPal (und PayPal-gestützte Zahlungsmethoden) gezahlt werden will.
Bei eigener Überweisung greift der Ebay-Käuferschutz nicht und er hat vor der Verfolgung durch Ebay seine Ruhe.


> Wir sorgen dafür, dass Sie Ihr Geld zurückbekommen, wenn ein Artikel nicht eintrifft, ein Artikel nicht der Beschreibung entspricht oder es ein Problem mit der Rückerstattung für eine Rückgabe gibt. Das gilt für Artikel, die Sie mit PayPal, Kreditkarte, Lastschrift oder auf Rechnung bezahlt haben. Bei Artikeln mit der eBay-Garantie gilt der eBay-Käuferschutz – egal wie Sie bei eBay bezahlen.


Wenn Du einfach so überweist ermöglichst Du einem Empfänger ziemlich risikolos Finanzagenzen dazwischenzuschalten und mit der Sore abzutauchen.
Und die Arbeitswut der ausländischen Behörden tut (wenn er nur Nichtitaliener abzockt) ein übriges zur Chancenlosigkeit dazu.
Und - bitte beachten - Ebay ist NICHT Dein Geschäftspartner sondern allein der Verkäufer.
Ebay ist rechtlich gesehen nur der Vermittler zwischen den beiden Vertragspartnern...


----------



## casasonara (1 November 2016)

In dieser doch beachtlichen Betrugssache (weit über 10 000 Euro) kann sich meines Erachtens Ebay nicht einfach zurücklehnen u. sagen, wir haben damit nichts zu tun. Für Ebay ist jeder Kauf oder Verkauf auch ein Handelsgeschäft; sie sind als Handelspartner profitabel mit im Boot. Die Devise von Ebay "Wasch mir den Pelz, aber mach mich nicht nass", entspricht nicht den Grundsätzen von "Treu u. Glauben" aus dem bürgerlichen Recht. Bisher wurden solche Fälle nur noch nicht konsequent von Geschädigten auf dem Rechtsweg verfolgt - bis hinauf zu europäischer Rechtssprechung. Denn schließlich kauften wir Geschädigte allesamt Artikel, die Ebay in sein "Schaufenster" gestellt hatte u. an denen Ebay eben auch verdient.
Die fragwürdigen Sicherheitsmechanismen von Ebay tragen an unserem Desaster eine erhebliche Mitschuld.
Und das mindeste, was wir von Ebay erwarten können (eben bei dieser Dimension des Betrugs), ist, dass sie diesen Betrugsfall zu ihrer eigenen Rechtsangelegenheit machen - stellvertretend für ihre Kunden, denn sie sind ja selbst Geschädigte!


----------



## Hippo (1 November 2016)

Was Du erwartest deckt sich halt leider nicht damit wie sich Ebay rechtlich abgesichert hat.
Ebay bietet den Käuferschutz an und wenn einer meint es anders als vorgesehen durchziehen zu müssen ...
Abgesehen davon - würdest Du einem Wildfremden auf der Domplatte in Köln 1000.-€, allein auf das Versprechen Dir nächste Woche eine Kamera vorbeizubringen, aushändigen? Nein? Warum dann im Internet?


----------



## poldo (2 November 2016)

ich habe auch eine Kamera bei giratonda gekauft, jedoch ist zwei Tage nachdem ich den Betrag überwiesen hatte wie durch ein Wunder das Geld an meine Bank zurückgegangen, wo ich sehr erleichtert war. Das war alles noch bevor die ersten negativen Bewertungen erschienen.
Ich finde auch, dass eBay da etwas machen sollte und auch alle Beteiligten davon informieren müsste.
Der Schaden ist sicher höher als 10.000.- Die neun Kameras brachten schon an einem Tag durchschnittlich 5.000€ und das Ganze ging neun Tage.
 Bei mir war der Name Gharfaoui Abdelhad.
Im Moment gibt es giratonda wieder und alle negativen Bewertungen sind gelöscht.


----------



## ChristlvonderPost (2 November 2016)

Das "Wunder"war wahrscheinlich, dass sich das Konto geändert hat, vermute ich....
Ich finde Giratonda nicht auf Ebay, aber wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, dass sein Konto gehackt wurde und er deshalb die negativen Bewertungen die durch den Hacker produziert wurden löschen hat lassen!?
Allerdings finde ich das schon sehr verwunderlich, wie schnell das geht!!!
Mir ist schon klar, dass Ebay rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite ist.
Aber rechtlich korrekt ist das eine, korrekt und richtig ist es deshalb noch lange nicht!
Ich sehe es auch so, dass Ebay bei einem so großen Betrug sich anders verhalten sollte!
Mit dem sturen Vorgehen nach Richtlinien wurde es überhaupt erst ermöglicht, dass ein Betrug in diesem großen Stil durchgezogen werden konnte! Es sollte doch möglich sein, alles etwas genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen bei Betrugsverdacht! Aber nein! Man muss Anfragen stellen etc....
Und imNachhinein benimmt sich Ebay auch alles andere als rühmlich. Machen können wir da wohl nix, außer einen großen Bogen um Ebay. Schade!


----------



## ChristlvonderPost (2 November 2016)

schnell2 schrieb:


> Ja, der andere Name war DAHEZ AYOUB.


Welche Kontonummer hattest du denn?

Bei mir war es:

Name oder Firma:
Mediatech srl di gharfaoui abdelhadi e mario cobianchi

IBAN oder Konto:
IT29 B076 0105 1382 4807 0648 075

BIC (SWIFT-Code) oder BLZ:
BPPIITRRXXX


----------



## poldo (2 November 2016)

Bei mir war es genau die gleiche IBAN und BIC Nummer, wie von Dir angegeben,
lautend auf: Mediatech sri di gharfaoui abdelhad
(möglicherweise habe ich beim Reinkopieren im  e-Banking das "i" bei abdelhadi vergessen und ist deshalb das Geld zurückgekommen).

Aber wenn ich nochmal unter "Einzelheiten zum Kauf " nachsehe, findet sich noch diese andere Kontonummer:
IBAN IT36O0760105138247666647668
SWIFT 
bppiitrrxxx


----------



## Hippo (3 November 2016)

poldo schrieb:


> (möglicherweise habe ich beim Reinkopieren im e-Banking das "i" bei abdelhadi vergessen und ist deshalb das Geld zurückgekommen).


Daran liegts nicht, da seit Einführung von SEPA der Name nicht mehr abgeglichen wird


----------



## schnell2 (3 November 2016)

ChristlvonderPost schrieb:


> Welche Kontonummer hattest du denn?
> 
> Bei mir war es:
> 
> ...



Bei mir 
*MEDIATECH SRL DI DAHEZ AYOUB E MARIO COBIANCHI
IT36 M076 0105 1382 0409 4604 096 / BPPIITRRXXX*


----------



## Petertransam70 (8 November 2016)

Hallo, mich hat es auch erwischt. Am 10.10.16 eine d7200 für 765.- ersteigert und das Geld überwiesen,das wars.....keine Spur ,keinen Kontakt . Habe eine Anzeige gemacht....bringt halt nichts, werde aber noch einen Anwalt besuchen. Ich denke auch das Ebay eine Mittschuld trägt.  Bis jetzt habe ich keine Hilfe von Ebay bekommen. Wollte die E-Mail Adresse von diesem Mario Alberto Cobianchi,doch ebay hat mich dann nur auf den Datenschutz hingewiesen.SUPER :-(  wer schützt uns im Ebay vor solchen Verkäufern, die eine 100 Prozentige Weiterempfehlung haben und schon jahrelang dort im ebay verkaufen. Wenn kann man dann noch im Ebay vertrauen????


----------



## ChristlvonderPost (8 November 2016)

Die Adresse die mir eBay gegeben hat ist :[email protected]

Ich denke, dass die Anzeige bei der Polizei zwar unser Geld nicht wieder bringt, aber den Druck bei der Polizei erhöht vernünftig zu ermitteln....
Und die Anzeige ist kein Aufwand. In manchen Bundesländern geht es online. In Bayern nicht, aber es hat nicht lange gedauert.
EBay muss dir die Daten geben, du brauchst die Unterlagen!
Einfach unglaublich wie eBay vertuscht!!!


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2016)

Ebay muß DIR garnix!
Wenn dann den Ermittlungsbehörden.
Und wo da die Grenzen liegen wurde einige Beiträge vorher schon erklärt.



Petertransam70 schrieb:


> Wenn kann man dann noch im Ebay vertrauen????






Hippo schrieb:


> Der Typ weiß genau warum er nicht über PayPal (und PayPal-gestützte Zahlungsmethoden) gezahlt werden will.
> Bei eigener Überweisung greift der Ebay-Käuferschutz nicht und er hat vor der Verfolgung durch Ebay seine Ruhe.
> Wenn Du einfach so überweist ermöglichst Du einem Empfänger ziemlich risikolos Finanzagenzen dazwischenzuschalten und mit der Sore abzutauchen.
> Und die Arbeitswut der ausländischen Behörden tut (wenn er nur Nichtitaliener abzockt) ein übriges zur Chancenlosigkeit dazu.
> ...






Hippo schrieb:


> ... Abgesehen davon - würdest Du einem Wildfremden auf der Domplatte in Köln 1000.-€, allein auf das Versprechen Dir nächste Woche eine Kamera vorbeizubringen, aushändigen? Nein? Warum dann im Internet?


----------



## Petertransam70 (8 November 2016)

An Hippo, wenn Dir hunderte von Leuten sagen, das zb. ein bestimmter Arzt,Auto,Fluggesellschaft,etc. gut sind,sogar 100 Prozentig gut,dann glaubt man das. So Überweisungen habe ich schon einige gemacht,oft sogar nach U.S.A. ,ohne Paypal und habe null Probleme gehabt,darum geht man auch davon aus,das es mit Anderen Ebay- Verkäufer auch klappt.


----------



## Petertransam70 (8 November 2016)

Christvonderpost....vielen Dank für die E-Mail Adresse.... Gruss, Peter


----------



## Petertransam70 (8 November 2016)

und wenn das so ist, das man niemanden trauen soll, der nur Überweisung anbietet,dann sollte Ebay dieses generell verbieten,sprich nur noch Verkäufer zulassen, die Paypal oder ähnliches anbieten.


----------



## BenTigger (8 November 2016)

Das gehört aber eben nicht zu deren Geschäftsphilosopie


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2016)

Petertransam70 schrieb:


> An Hippo, wenn Dir hunderte von Leuten sagen, das zb. ein bestimmter Arzt,Auto,Fluggesellschaft,etc. gut sind,sogar 100 Prozentig gut,dann glaubt man das. So Überweisungen habe ich schon einige gemacht,oft sogar nach U.S.A. ,ohne Paypal und habe null Probleme gehabt,darum geht man auch davon aus,das es mit Anderen Ebay- Verkäufer auch klappt.



Und weil ich weiß wie das mit Jubelperserbewertungen funktioniert lasse ich da die Finger weg.
Weil ein fauler Apfel verdirbt die ganze Kiste - sprich einmal in die Sch.... gelangt und alle vorherigen Preisvorteile sind beim Teufel.
Sei froh daß Du bisher Glück gehabt hast, aber das ist leider keine 100% Norm.
Und so wie ich das in einem Beitrag gelesen habe bietet der ja PayPal an, nur leiiiiiiiider hat er grad Probleme und bittet auuuuuuusnahmsweise um Vorkasse ...
Ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt ...


----------



## Petertransam70 (8 November 2016)

Bei meiner "Ersteigerung" hat er kein Paypal mehr angeboten....


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2016)

Dann bleibt mein Satz mit der Domplatte gültig oder gewinnt nochmal an Bedeutung.
Sorry, Vorkasse auf mein Risiko mach ich vielleicht mal mit einer 20€-Bestellung, aber garantiert nicht mit über 700€ - und dann noch ins Ausland wo ich das Justizsystem nicht kenne und eine Firma mangels Kenntnissen gar nicht prüfen kann.
Und wenns schief geht den Geldempfänger nicht so einfach mal am Suppenschlauch schütteln kann.


----------



## Petertransam70 (8 November 2016)

Sorry auch,ich bin schon seit über 26 Jahre selbsstädig,habe einen eigenen Betrieb mit fünf Angestellten,wie gesagt habe ich bis jetzt noch keine schlechte Erfahrungen mit Überweisung ins Ausland,hier sogar nur Europa gemacht,echt schade,das nun hier im Ebay gezeigt wird,wie wenig sich ebay um einen kümmert,der betrogen wurde. Habe schon mehrmals versucht etwas mehr über den Verkäufer zu erfahren, doch die von ebay antworten nicht mal,SUPER SERVICE.Man sollte von ebay  informiert werden, das man KEINE Überweisungen tätigen sollte.So würden dann solche Betrugsfälle erst gar nicht entstehen.


----------



## BenTigger (8 November 2016)

Dann verdient E-Bay aber auch weniger Geld... aber wer will schon weniger Geld verdienen...


----------



## ChristlvonderPost (8 November 2016)

@ Petertransam
Schick mir doch mal ne pn mit deiner Email oder Telefon nr...
Dann können wir uns austauschen ( ich habe noch einige Daten)...

Im übrigen spreche ich italienisch und habe gegoogelt... sah alles sauber aus!

Es hilft hier nichts uns im Nachhinein dumm zu schimpfen, das haben wir selbst alle schon zu genüge getan denke ich.
Besser wäre es, so viele Beteiligte bzw betrogene wie möglich zusammen zu finden, Daten zu tauschen und Druck zu machen!

Ich habe sicher vieles gelernt aus der Sache und der Vergleich mit der Domplatte gibt schon zu denken, aber ich habe eben auch das erste mal von den ganzen Schlupflöchern dieser Kriminellen gehört.
Dass das überhaupt so möglich ist mit der Geldwäsche ist unglaublich!
Hierzulande kann ich nicht mal meinem Freund Bargeld aufs Konto einzahlen, muss es auf meines einzahlen und dann überweisen.... 

Hier müsste man doch ansetzen, dass kein Geld international anonym verschoben werden kann .... dann wäre das so nicht möglich.
Denn das Justizsystem in Italien ist m.E nicht das Problem.... 

Auch bin ich der Meinung, dass eBay (für die Zukunft) anders handeln sollte, würden wir gemeinsam handeln könnten wir vielleicht auch etwas verbessern. Für die Sicherheit aller!
Nur als Opfer jammern ändert gar nichts....


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2016)

ChristlvonderPost schrieb:


> und habe gegoogelt... sah alles sauber aus!


Das ist heutzutage mit den ganzen Klickibunti-Webshopbaukästen kein Problem mehr.
Such mal hier im Forum nach der PS4 (oder Playstation). Da gabs letztes Jahr eine richtige Welle von Fakeshops. Nur wenn Du gaaaaaanz genau hingesehen hast konntest Du (wenn Du die entsprechende Ahnung von der Materie hast) erkennen daß diese Läden faul waren.
Und selbst als in den sämtlichen Mainstream-Medien schon bis zum Erbrechen darüber berichtet wurde schlugen hier noch die Opfer auf.



ChristlvonderPost schrieb:


> Es hilft hier nichts uns im Nachhinein dumm zu schimpfen, das haben wir selbst alle schon zu genüge getan denke ich.


Was wirklich hilft ist einzig und allein wenn man sich als Opfer im privaten Umfeld outet. OK - ist scheiße peinlich, aber wirklich die einzige Möglichkeit daß andere erkennen daß es "sowas" nur im Fernsehen gibt und man selber ja sowas SOOOOOFORT erkennen würde ...



ChristlvonderPost schrieb:


> Ich habe sicher vieles gelernt aus der Sache und der Vergleich mit der Domplatte gibt schon zu denken, aber ich habe eben auch das erste mal von den ganzen Schlupflöchern dieser Kriminellen gehört.


Siehe oben - such hier mal nach Fakeshops, da ist der Italiener ein Waisenknabe dagegen



ChristlvonderPost schrieb:


> Dass das überhaupt so möglich ist mit der Geldwäsche ist unglaublich!


Solange diese Gauner Opfer finden die geldgierig oder verzweifelt genug sind den "Finanzagenten" zu geben wird das Spiel funktionieren und die Justiz wird dem hinterherhecheln



ChristlvonderPost schrieb:


> Hier müsste man doch ansetzen, dass kein Geld international anonym verschoben werden kann .... dann wäre das so nicht möglich.
> Denn das Justizsystem in Italien ist m.E nicht das Problem....


Es wird doch nicht anonym verschoben. Die Wege sind EIGENTLICH nachvollziehbar. Nur enden sie meist irgendwann in einem Land das bei der Kontoeröffnung nicht so genau hinsieht oder irgendwann verschwindets per Western Union oder MoneyGram irgendwo



ChristlvonderPost schrieb:


> Auch bin ich der Meinung, dass eBay (für die Zukunft) anders handeln sollte, würden wir gemeinsam handeln könnten wir vielleicht auch etwas verbessern. Für die Sicherheit aller!
> Nur als Opfer jammern ändert gar nichts....


Die waschen die Hände in Unschuld und sagen: "Wir sagen doch daß wir nur haften wenn es über PayPal läuft".
DIE wissen daß man diese Gauner nur am Weg des Geldes packen kann. Und je früher man da Zugriff hat um so besser.

Vergleichs mal mit dem Hinweis von Eltern an die Kinder nicht auf die heiße Herdplatte zu fassen.
Da kannst reden wie zu einem kranken Gaul - irgendwann passierts. Aber dann ist nicht der Hersteller des Herdes schuld.
Oder jeder Autofahrer weiß daß ab November verstärkt mit winterlichen Straßenverhältnissen zu rechnen ist.
Der Gesetzgeber schreibt Winterreifen vor - und was passiert alle Jahre wieder? Genau! Das alljährliche Clubtreffen der Sommerreifenfahrer in der ersten Schneewehe des Jahres.

Bei uns schlagen die Opfer zu 99% immer erst auf wenn das Kind im Brunnen liegt.
Manchmal sogar nur Minuten danach. Nachts was bestellt und die Überweisung getätigt - Gier befriedigt, Hirn wieder im Normalbetrieb und mißtrauisch geworden. Uns gefunden, Warnungen gelesen, Tips gelesen - und trotzdem zu spät, der Bankcomputer hat das Geld schon geholt.


----------



## Petertransam70 (9 November 2016)

Folgende E-Mail habe ich heute von diesem "giratonda " erhalten:      I'm sorry but my ebay account is locked for safety reasons. Someone has used my name to sell fake items, take your money and disappear. I reported it to the police who are investigating. Let you know as soon as I have news.


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2016)

Dann frag ihn doch nach dem Aktenzeichen der italienischen Polizei und geb das an die deutsche Polizei weiter.
U.U. kann die @ChristlvonderPost dem dann noch auf italienisch auf den Zahn fühlen


----------



## Petertransam70 (9 November 2016)

Gute Idee!!!


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2016)

Die vage Chance sehe ich darin daß unter den pekuniär geschädigten Opfern auch Italiener sind. Dann ist die Motivation der italienischen Behörden ungleich höher als wenn nur Ausländer geschädigt wurden. Wenn es sich nämlich tatsächlich um einen geknackten Account handelt passiert dem echten Giratonda (der hat ja keinen Schaden) nämlich gar nichts weil er ja "nix dafür kann" und die Ausländer - nicht so wichtig ...
Grundsätzlich würde ich aber nicht zuviel Hoffnung reinsetzen daß ihr euer Geld wiederseht - Erklärung dazu etwas weiter oben


----------



## ChristlvonderPost (9 November 2016)

Ich hatte schon vor mich bei ihm zu melden, das Aktenzeichen würde ich auch gerne meiner Anzeige hier hinzufügen und die italienische Polizei interessiert sich bestimmt für die verschiedenen Kontodaten die wir hier schon zusammen getragen haben, auch da könnte ich versuchen unsere Infos mitzuteilen... Mit dem echten Giratonda würde ich Kontakt aufnehmen evtl telefonisch, habe seine Telefonnummer gegoogelt


----------



## Petertransam70 (10 November 2016)

Das Er.    Guten Morgen.The current account is made out to a company that does not exist. These currents accounts can also be activated online without need any special documents.the money is picked up by transferring them to credit card.

DAs ich:

 Guten Morgen! Ist das Ihre Bankverbindung,bzw. Ihr Konto?      IBAN:IT29B076015138248070648075  BANK: Poste italiane s.p.a    BIC:bppiitrr  KONTOINHABER:Mediatech srl   via gardibaldi,42 29015 Castel San Giovanni    - Auf dieses Konto habe ich nämlich die 795.- Euro überwiesen..... Vielen Dank für Ihre Bemühungen.... PETER BROSCH

 Das ER
eBay reimburses only the items paid through Paypal and should payments by bank transfer or rechargeable credit cards. You shouldn't trust the seller who does not accept payment through Paypal .We hope in good police work.

  Das Er:

I'm sorry but my ebay account is locked for safety reasons. Someone has used my name to sell fake items, take your money and disappear. I reported it to the police who are investigating. Let you know as soon as I have news.

   Das habe ich geschrieben:
Hallo,Hiermit setzt ich ihnen eine 10 Tagesfrist,um mir mein Geld (795.-) oder die Nikon d7200 zurück,bzw. zu geben. Laut meinem Anwalt muss ich ihnen eine Frist einräumen, dies habe ich hiermit gemacht. Freundlichst Petertransam70



modedit: Klarnamen gegen Nick getauscht

Habe ihn nun auch nach dem Aktenzeichen gefragt,bzw. nach einer Kopie seiner Anzeige.....mal schauen was kommt....

modedit: Beiträge getackert


----------



## Hippo (10 November 2016)

Die Fristsetzung ist - wenn sein Account tatsächlich geknackt wurde "für´n A...."
Weil wenn er nachweisen kann daß Du auf ein Konto überwiesen hast mit dem er nichts zu tun hat ...
DU mußt IHM den Betrug nachweisen, nicht ER die Unschuld. So ist nunmal das Recht.
Der Nachweis der Strafanzeige wäre hier sicherlich zielführender.


----------



## Petertransam70 (10 November 2016)

Stimmt...wir können nur hoffen,das das Konto,wo das Geld überwiesen wurde,ihm gehört.  Ich glaube,das man nun ohne Anwalt nichts mehr erreichen kann,der kann den Namen von dem Kontoinhaber erfragen,wir können das ja leider nicht.(Datenschutz und so). Ich habe den "giratonda" die Bankverbindung gesendet,wo ich das Geld hin überwiesen habe und gefragt,ob es sein Konto ist. Leider kam da keine befriedigende Antwort.


----------



## Hippo (10 November 2016)

Petertransam70 schrieb:


> Ich glaube,das man nun ohne Anwalt nichts mehr erreichen kann


Denke aber daß bei den Erfolgsaussichten die ich erkennen oder besser gesagt gar nicht erkennen kann ein Anwalt OHNE Rechtschutzversicherung so daß ich schlechtem Geld noch gutes hinterherwerfe.
Die Fälle die uns hier bekannt sind endeten entweder 
* an einem leergefressenen Konto das mit gefälschten Daten eröffnet wurde
* über ein Finanzagentenkonto an einem Konto mit gefälschten Daten oder vom >> Muli <<  per Western Union weitergeleitet ins Nirvana

Bei letzterem gibt es wie gesagt noch eine klitzekleine Chance wenn es ein deutscher Muli ist und genug Kohle hat, bzw das Opfer und die Ermittler schnell genug sind daß das Geld noch nicht weitergeleitet ist. Ansonsten heißt es Privatinsolvenz und den Opfern bleibt der Schnabel sauber.
Bei Mulis im Ausland scheitert das regelmäßig schon am Zeitfaktor


----------



## Petertransam70 (11 November 2016)

ok, eine Privat- und Betriebsrechtschutz  ist vorhanden.


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2016)

Dann wackel mal zur Fledermaus Deines geringsten Mißtrauens und laß ihm von der RSV eine Deckungszusage für den Fall einholen.


----------

